

Fusion IO files for IPO - emilam
http://venturebeat.com/2011/03/09/maker-of-super-fast-memory-modules-fusion-io-files-for-ipo/

======
phlux
Regardless of the risks - this is a very very important product sector that is
still very new.

We should see this boil down into every level of computing in the next 5
years.

I expect that FusionIO type SSD HW based caching services become a standard
option on every server sold in the next few years.

With an SSD boot drive option - and backing to Violin style large scale
storage - very high throughput DC designs are just around the corner.

